# Movement restrictions for Seniors eased



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Aug 21, 2020 - Front Page of The Philippine Star Newspaper
https://www.pressreader.com/philippines/the-philippine-star/20200821/281500753622469

Memorandum Circular No. 2020-110
(read para. 3.2 onward)
*3.2.2 All LGU's down to the barangay level implementing MECQ, GCQ and MGCQ pursuant to the IATF-EID Omnibus guidelines shall not implement 24/7 curfew on older persons.*
http://region12.dilg.gov.ph/sites/default/files/issuances/MC2020-110.pdf

Memorandum Circular No. 2020-110, issued on 17 August 2020, reiterates the IATF-EID Guidelines which states that, among others, in strict quarantine situations (i.e. Enhanced Community Quarantine), older persons may still go out of their residences if the purpose is to obtain essential goods and services or for essential work and permitted activities. It mandates all local government units (LGUs) and the Philippine National Police to respect the freedom of movement of older persons, pursuant to the IATF-EID Guidelines. It further mandates peace and order frontliners to allow older persons to cross borders for medical and/or humanitarian purposes in areas under Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) and Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ); while in areas under General Community Quarantine (GCQ) and Modified Community Quarantine (MGCQ), crossing borders will be allowed for any purpose other than leisure. It clarifies that older persons may enter commercial establishments especially those providing essential goods and services. It further clarifies that individual outdoor non-contact sports and other forms of exercise are allowed under MECQ, GCQ, and MGCQ, provided minimum health standards are observed.
SOURCE:
https://chr.gov.ph/statement-of-commissioner-karen-s-gomez-dumpit-focal-commissioner-on-the-human-rights-of-older-persons-on-the-issuance-of-the-dilg-memorandum-circular-on-the-mobility-of-older-persons-in-quarantine/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://mb.com.ph/2020/08/20/dilg-lauded-for-respecting-mobility-of-older-persons-during-quarantine/

https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2020/08/19/2036451/local-governments-reminded-let-seniors-leave-home-essential-trips-allowed-activities


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Problem is too many barangays are setting up their own rules. It is hard to get them to follow the actual rules. They may listen from above, but do not listen from below (like to their constituents). 

I am not a senior, but was not allowed to do my daily walks until we got to MGCQ. Now walks are allowed but discouraged.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> ....
> I am not a senior, but was not allowed to do my daily walks until we got to MGCQ. Now walks are allowed but discouraged.


The links just say seniors can go out for essential purposes, that was always the case. (At least officially, LGUs would set their own rules.)

It is also not a directive of the Task Force, but a statement by one government department. How many times, here and elsewhere have we seen two government departments at odds and fighting it out by making contradictory statements and directives?

I have always been allowed out for essential reasons, Even early on I considered a long walk an essential purpose and have been walking around here, never stopped once by any official asking for a pass. Only the mall guards asked the first few weeks, after that no problems at all moving. I do restrict my outings to essential, not because of the rules but because that is just smart.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> It is also not a directive of the Task Force, but a statement by one government department.


DILG is the hierarchy "over" the Task Force. Read The Powers & Functions of DILG

https://www.dilg.gov.ph/page/Powers-Functions/21

DILG, is conveying to "everyone" in MC2020-110 that "everyone" must follow the IATF-EID Omnibus Guidelines. DILG has added more rules that everyone must follow in MC2020-110 that are not in the IATF-EID Omnibus Guidelines 

http://region12.dilg.gov.ph/sites/default/files/issuances/MC2020-110.pdf

See para 3.2 onward.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got back from the city, and the mall is asking people's age if they look old. I am under 60 so no worries, but I wonder what they do with the older ones.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> The links just say seniors can go out for essential purposes, that was always the case. (At least officially, LGUs would set their own rules.)
> 
> It is also not a directive of the Task Force, but a statement by one government department. How many times, here and elsewhere have we seen two government departments at odds and fighting it out by making contradictory statements and directives?
> 
> I have always been allowed out for essential reasons, Even early on I considered a long walk an essential purpose and have been walking around here, never stopped once by any official asking for a pass. Only the mall guards asked the first few weeks, after that no problems at all moving. I do restrict my outings to essential, not because of the rules but because that is just smart.


We have been fortunate here in Bohol because throughout the Philippines, the Philippine Government, the DOH and the Inter-Agency Task Force all listed Senior Citizens as 60 years old or older...but Governor Yap made it 65 or older Province wide throughout Bohol. I leave my home every morning at 5am to walk ten kilometers round trip, (unless there is a heavy rain), and I consider that essential because it is certainly NOT healthy to sit around for months on quarantine locked up indoors. But, at 5am there is not many people out and it is not so hot outside and I finish my walk and am back at home before the traffic gets flowing and before the sun heats up.

I also have NEVER been asked for my quarantine pass by any officials except in the first few weeks of the lockdown and then ONLY by the Mall security officers. Since then, I carry my pass with me but no one ever asks to see it.

I also restrict my outings to essential as well, not because of the rules as you say...but just because it is the smart thing to do right now!

However, I personally feel confident that there is an end to all of this ciaos...it will end...not sure when but humanity will get through this and the world will go on. Until then...everyone please stay safe and we will all get through this together...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Problem is too many barangays are setting up their own rules. It is hard to get them to follow the actual rules.


Agree. IMHO, it got really out of control when IATF-EID Omnibus Guidelines began adding an asterisk * "with strict local action" to their guidelines. 

This gave LGU's the power to do whatever they want. 

The area where I am is MGCQ. There are many beaches. Swimming was previously allowed and is now allowed under MGCQ IATF guidelines but because LGU's were given 'strict local action" authority, they banned swimming everywhere.

"With strict local action" should be removed from guidelines.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Agree. IMHO, it got really out of control when IATF-EID Omnibus Guidelines began adding an asterisk * "with strict local action" to their guidelines.
> 
> This gave LGU's the power to do whatever they want.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the strict local action was meant to give mayors the authority to act quickly - when needed - not do whatever they want. We have a local barangay that is looking like a little fiefdom. They have no outbreak but just put in checkpoints and logbooks to get in/out of the barangay?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I just got back from the city, and the mall is asking people's age if they look old. I am under 60 so no worries, but I wonder what they do with the older ones.


Tim, that must be a different mall thing. I have yet to be asked for ID at any of the malls I have been to. Probably we don't frequent the same ones as you come into town from a different direction than I do.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I just got back from the city, and the mall is asking people's age if they look old. I am under 60 so no worries, but I wonder what they do with the older ones.


We lie and hope they don't ask for I.D. Not so bad now with the restrictions backing off.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well the better half Ben just called me and said that he cannot get into our local Puregold supermarket because he doesn't have a face shield and cannot buy one anywhere. He/we have shopped there for years and even through ECQ Ben (not me) could do/get our weekly needs with just a face mask and now with the reduced restrictions he is required to wear a face shield? I personally wonder what bureaucratic fool has shares in the face shield business.
I looked but could not find anything requiring a 29 Y/O to wear a face shield any where/any time. 
As I said to Ben if they want to play that stupid game we will shop else where with much better choice. We will also contact the ill informed manager and tell him to know his, his employees and customer rights instead of listening to some ****** with a power play and they lost our business.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Well the better half Ben just called me and said that he cannot get into our local Puregold supermarket because he doesn't have a face shield and cannot buy one anywhere. He/we have shopped there for years and even through ECQ Ben (not me) could do/get our weekly needs with just a face mask and now with the reduced restrictions he is required to wear a face shield? I personally wonder what bureaucratic fool has shares in the face shield business.
> I looked but could not find anything requiring a 29 Y/O to wear a face shield any where/any time.
> As I said to Ben if they want to play that stupid game we will shop else where with much better choice. We will also contact the ill informed manager and tell him to know his, his employees and customer rights instead of listening to some ****** with a power play and they lost our business.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It appears the National Task Force on Covid-19 mandated the policy around 20 Aug. I know my wife had to wear mask and sheild to enter S&R here in Cavite yesterday.

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1325194/face-shields-now-required-in-commercial-establishments

Chuck


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been asked for a barangay pass a few times when entering a mall. I have no pass and am 70, and I tell them that I don't have a pass but I am going to the bank to withdraw money so that I can buy medication.
Of course the guards don't want to allow me to pass and say so. I simply tell them that I am allowed to go out for essential services which includes banking and medication. When they look as though they are going to argue I tell them that I am following the guidelines of the IATF and that this is their ruling; and this includes NOT sharing bank details with ANYONE.
It works, even if at first I am refused I stand my ground until they call their superior.
As for over 60's banned from certain malls, I put on my hat and simply walk confidently and ignore that sign, but once again if the mall has a bank I tell them that I am going for essential services.

Back in the early days, March??, when the proclamation appeared on television for the over 60's and essential services were mentioned as a valid reason for travel, I photographed the screen complete with the government logo. So far I haven't had to use that screenshot; but it's there as a backup.

I am fortunate that we have a SUV so any restrictions imposed by lack of public transport have never affected me.
John

PS
Yes face shields are now mandatory in public places; fortunately I am not forced to wear a mask, face shield AND have a plastic barrier between me and the wife when we are in bed ….YET. lol


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Tim, that must be a different mall thing. I have yet to be asked for ID at any of the malls I have been to. Probably we don't frequent the same ones as you come into town from a different direction than I do.
> 
> Fred


It was MaryMart downtown, so far only once. But the PureGold in Oton does it fairly regularly. Seems to depend on the individual guard?


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

John1850 said:


> I have no pass and am 70, and I tell them that I don't have a pass but I am going to the bank to withdraw money so that I can buy medication. Of course the guards don't want to allow me to pass and say so. I simply tell them that I am allowed to go out for essential services which includes banking and medication. When they look as though they are going to argue I tell them that I am following the guidelines of the IATF


If you're outside with no pass you're not following the rules and may be 'detained'.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bidrod said:


> It appears the National Task Force on Covid-19 mandated the policy around 20 Aug. https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1325194/face-shields-now-required-in-commercial-establishments


What seems to be happening is that some malls are following the news reports, while others are waiting for an actual official mandate, which hasn't happened. 

Like Steve, I'll save my business for the latter.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Shadowman said:


> If you're outside with no pass you're not following the rules and may be 'detained'.


Seniors without the pass being out for essentials has never been clarified as far as I know. I am 72 and seem to be in the same situation as John1850, have SUV. He stated we have so would think he resides with family members like I do. I have not needed to go to the bank since the lockdown or go for meds, my wife does that plus our shopping. I can handle most banking transactions online. Why try to game the system and put your family and yourself at risk for contacting Covid?

Chuck


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Seniors without the pass being out for essentials has never been clarified as far as I know.


“We arrested 155 individuals who were on the streets without quarantine passes. They thought that just because we are already under GCQ, they can just go out" - https://mb.com.ph/2020/08/02/355-arrested-in-cebu-city-for-violating-quarantine-protocols/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> “We arrested 155 individuals who were on the streets without quarantine passes. They thought that just because we are already under GCQ, they can just go out" - https://mb.com.ph/2020/08/02/355-arrested-in-cebu-city-for-violating-quarantine-protocols/


I'd better check to see if I need a quarantine pass, I noticed today many Barangay workers out at all intersections so I guess I still need the pass from the Barangay, I'll find out tomorrow. 

There's also a Municipality pass that I would apply for when traveling outside. Our Mayor he's 66 years old and has Covid, he made a video from his room two days ago an divulged that he noticed 5 prior he was having problems with his health and so he got tested and it came out positive his speech was a little tough to listen to because he's very worried about his health and he asked for prayers.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I'd better check to see if I need a quarantine pass, I noticed today many Barangay workers out at all intersections so I guess I still need the pass from the Barangay, I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> There's also a Municipality pass that I would apply for when traveling outside. Our Mayor he's 66 years old and has Covid, he made a video from his room two days ago an divulged that he noticed 5 prior he was having problems with his health and so he got tested and it came out positive his speech was a little tough to listen to because he's very worried about his health and he asked for prayers.


Pray for everyone...GOD help us that this will all end soon...I really miss what I used to think was normal daily life...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A little update on the Barangay pass.. We don't need those in a GCQ condition I asked just in case because I don't need incarceration and fines but now it appears that the face mask and shield are going to be the new normal and the fine is 5,000 pesos, so in the market area's and the grocery stores we will end up moving to mask and face shield. 

I wore both today and rode my bike, I put the face shield on as I entered our Market area and noticed that about 50% of the people were wearing both so there appears to be a strong push to wear both and it was becoming hard for me to breath and hard to see things.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> A little update on the Barangay pass.. We don't need those in a GCQ condition I asked just in case because I don't need incarceration and fines but now it appears that the face mask and shield are going to be the new normal and the fine is 5,000 pesos, so in the market area's and the grocery stores we will end up moving to mask and face shield.
> 
> I wore both today and rode my bike, I put the face shield on as I entered our Market area and noticed that about 50% of the people were wearing both so there appears to be a strong push to wear both and it was becoming hard for me to breath and hard to see things.


The barangay may tell you you don't need a pass but try telling that to the crocodile on the next corner.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The barangay may tell you you don't need a pass but try telling that to the crocodile on the next corner.


Ha haa yea... we live in a small municipality and every now and then I'll give some money for sodas to the front liners but they used to stop everyone and sign the pass but since we've moved back to the GCQ they don't have the tables set up and I asked the Barangay but they don't have passes any longer, but they seem to be on every major intersection so I think they're looking for outsiders.


----------

